
Zucked OUT - middle1
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/5853280/facebook-share-price-latest-stocks-cambridge-analytica/
======
SlowRobotAhead
Not that the source is a bastion of journalistic excellence, but anyone using
the term “data breach” is not helping.

A data breach is a real thing and has a legal definition, this wasn’t that.

